# Newton the goats first lambs! And this marks the end



## newton the goat (Dec 17, 2017)

Well here we go, the issue with not having breeding dates is you find yourself constantly guessing the due dates! And if you are anything like me that means its on your mind 24/7 

 First on our list of big bellies and hostage holders, is our gigantic molly! Mother to twin girls last year and the year before!
(As you can see she did NOT want her photo taken) 




Next on our list is our second time lamber, jenny! Mother to josie who is honestly as big in the belly as her mother is



Next is jennys dear darling josie who has been hanging heavy for a while now. This will be her first


Next is my sweet heart sara! I am a little less sure about her but am hoping for the best. This will be her first


 And the twins lily (white) and mabel (light brown) who have been looking round for a bit of time. This will be their first time.


 
And finally ramsey! Looking like hes gonna pop with twins XD (nah hes just a bit tubby) 



Welp here we go! Lets hope for the best and that i can update you with news of lambs sometime soon!


----------



## mysunwolf (Dec 17, 2017)

Very nice, thanks for the photos. I'll be eagerly following along, waiting for results


----------



## Baymule (Dec 17, 2017)

They will get so big that you will be thinking they are going to explode. Their bags will look like a soccer ball and you will still be waiting.......


----------



## newton the goat (Dec 17, 2017)

Baymule said:


> They will get so big that you will be thinking they are going to explode. Their bags will look like a soccer ball and you will still be waiting.......


Lmfao i remember what happened with newton... im not ready for the insanity!!!!


----------



## Baymule (Dec 17, 2017)

Ummm.... you are neck deep in the insanity......


----------



## newton the goat (Dec 17, 2017)

Lmfao ya i guess thats true enough


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 10, 2018)

Welp here we go. 

Udder filled out... check!...

Gross puffy back end... Check!...

Stomach hanging lower than her knees ... check!...

Molly is raring to go! Just waiting on the ligaments to go now! Ahhhh! Im so excited!!! 
I have to remember to lock them up at night though. Coyotes are starting to infest our area again. Our neighboor got a couple last night so im not taking my chances...
Ill post pictures as soon as i can get some!


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 10, 2018)

i hope this isnt just my wishful thinking.. i mean that sure as hell looks close to me 

 

  please molly i am begging of you!


----------



## Baymule (Jan 10, 2018)

She will take her sweet time and drive you nuts. She sure looks ready, but only she knows for sure and she ain't tellin'.


----------



## goatgurl (Jan 10, 2018)

boy is her belly big or what.  only she knows when and she's not going to tell.  excited for you.


----------



## Sheepshape (Jan 11, 2018)

Looks like there's plenty in there.....my guess is 3.....but sometimes it's just one huge thing. Once she starts scratching....she's on her way.


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 14, 2018)

I swear molly looks so uncomfortable. She waddles moves fairly slowly. Plus i stopped to watch her stomach while she stopped to take one of her usual breathers, and holy crap her stomach looks like a scene from a horror movie where the creature is trying to break through the wall paper .... just with hooves  not hands! 


 

 

can you please release the hostages already?????


----------



## luvmypets (Jan 14, 2018)

I say her bag has to fill in some more, good luck Newton


----------



## Bruce (Jan 14, 2018)

newton the goat said:


> Plus i stopped to watch her stomach while she stopped to take one of her usual breathers, and holy crap her stomach looks like a scene from a horror movie where the creature is trying to break through the wall paper .... just with hooves  not hands!


Might be an incentive for her to speed things up a bit


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 14, 2018)

luvmypets said:


> I say her bag has to fill in some more, good luck Newton


Urgh i was hoping she was almost there. Her udder is solid and has filled out even more the past few days. Guess i have more to learn 


Bruce said:


> Might be an incentive for her to speed things up a bit


Better be! Those things are like little acrobats bouncing off her ribcage


----------



## Bruce (Jan 14, 2018)

Kids, stop fighting in there!!!!

You'll be less anxious this time around having had the experience with Newton. And no wedding happening about the same time as the births.


----------



## WolfeMomma (Jan 15, 2018)

can't wait to see the new lambs!


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jan 15, 2018)

I agree her udder needs more fill still. She cant be to far off though and i have seen udders fill and then give birth within 12hrs.


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 15, 2018)

@misfitmorgan careful... youll get my hopes up


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jan 15, 2018)

I've never raised sheep but I'm assuming that there's a ewe code, just like there's a doe code for goats!  She's going to go when it's most inconvenient for you! 

I look forward to seeing pics of adorable baby lambs though!! Best of luck!


----------



## Bruce (Jan 15, 2018)

@newton the goat has been through this before ... with a goat named Newton. She's more mentally prepared for the process this time.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jan 15, 2018)

newton the goat said:


> @misfitmorgan careful... youll get my hopes up



Well you know she will have them...eventually......



Wehner Homestead said:


> I've never raised sheep but I'm assuming that there's a ewe code, just like there's a doe code for goats!  She's going to go when it's most inconvenient for you!
> 
> I look forward to seeing pics of adorable baby lambs though!! Best of luck!



For sure there is....esp if i am going based on the lamb we just had. Why on earth a sheep would lamb between 8-midnight in -7 weather i dunno. We were checking on her too....the brat.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 15, 2018)

misfitmorgan said:


> Why on earth a sheep would lamb between 8-midnight in -7 weather


Because she can!


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jan 15, 2018)

Bruce said:


> Because she can!



Pretty much!


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 16, 2018)

Bruce said:


> @newton the goat has been through this before ... with a goat named Newton. She's more mentally prepared for the process this time.


Lol newton. .. certainly was something


----------



## Dani4Hedgies (Jan 16, 2018)

Can't wait to see the new lambs!!! Come on Molly let them out already your just being mean now....


----------



## Bruce (Jan 16, 2018)

@Dani4Hedgies


----------



## Baymule (Jan 16, 2018)

I'm on ewe watch with you, but only 2 to go. I look out the window first thing every morning to see if they are still fat. It's easy to tell with hair sheep. LOL


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 21, 2018)

My dad woke me up this morning freaking out saying he looked outside and saw something small on the ground and molly was near it.... so of course i ran outside... still in my pjs freaking out thinking she finally dropped... when i got there all i saw was a few terrified wild rabits and a triple XL molly..... and my dad laughing at me 


Apparently he thinks im obsessing about this a little too much....


----------



## mysunwolf (Jan 21, 2018)

newton the goat said:


> My dad woke me up this morning freaking out saying he looked outside and saw something small on the ground and molly was near it.... so of course i ran outside... still in my pjs freaking out thinking she finally dropped... when i got there all i saw was a few terrified wild rabits and a triple XL molly..... and my dad laughing at me
> 
> 
> Apparently he thinks im obsessing about this a little too much....





I guess it was a little mean spirited of him, but hey, it really is kind of funny


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 21, 2018)

mysunwolf said:


> I guess it was a little mean spirited of him, but hey, it really is kind of funny


Ya ... NOW its kinda funny but earlier i was so pissed off


----------



## Bruce (Jan 21, 2018)

newton the goat said:


> Apparently he thinks im obsessing about this a little too much....


Does he not remember how you obsessed over Newton? You are a pillar of calm now in comparison!


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 21, 2018)

Bruce said:


> Does he not remember how you obsessed over Newton? You are a pillar of calm now in comparison!


Apparently he doesnt.... maybe i should kick it up a notch to remind him


----------



## Baymule (Jan 21, 2018)

I only have one more to go. 

Maybe you need to go have a little talk with them......momma is going nuts with worry over y'all and every one of you needs to step it up and get to squirting out some babies......anytime between NOW and tomorrow.......


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 21, 2018)

Sorry... had to chuckle... if I had farm kids it's something I'd do to them.   Hope they start dropping babies for you soon so you can completely relax. Since they're your dads sheep, I mean I don't see any reason you couldn't pull a similar prank on him... Payback and all that...


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 22, 2018)

SHE LAMBED!!!! TWINS AGAIN!!!


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 22, 2018)

Lmfao i made a big show of adding new bedding into their building yesterday and molly was standing beside the door the entire time lol. Guess my big show of fresh bedding helped


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jan 22, 2018)

Yay!! Glad it went well! 

Now where’s the pics?? You knew someone would ask! Lol


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 22, 2018)

Wehner Homestead said:


> Yay!! Glad it went well!
> 
> Now where’s the pics?? You knew someone would ask! Lol


I was only just told thry were born while in class  and my dad doesnt want to "damage the bond" by taking pictures  apparently both are dark brown  i cant wait to see them


----------



## Bruce (Jan 22, 2018)

Baymule said:


> I only have one more to go.
> 
> Maybe you need to go have a little talk with them......momma is going nuts with worry over y'all and every one of you needs to step it up and get to squirting out some babies......anytime between NOW and tomorrow.......


They don't say "Y'all" up in Canada, eh!

Congrats new mama Newton!


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 22, 2018)

ni

 


So far we know one of them is an ewe.... dad has told me to leave them alone for a few days so they can get used to things in their new lives.. argh!!! They are so cute!!!!


----------



## Bruce (Jan 22, 2018)

They look just like Mama! (The ewe, not you  )

I don't know why you need to leave them alone. You don't want to go taking them for rides in your little red wagon but why would a small amount of hands on time be a problem? Don't people usually at least give them a once over to make sure everything is fine?


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 22, 2018)

Bruce said:


> They look just like Mama! (The ewe, not you  )
> 
> I don't know why you need to leave them alone. You don't want to go taking them for rides in your little red wagon but why would a small amount of hands on time be a problem? Don't people usually at least give them a once over to make sure everything is fine?


Ya which is why im gonna give them a once over one my dad has left for work and im home from work


----------



## Bruce (Jan 22, 2018)

You sneaky thing!


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 22, 2018)

Bruce said:


> You sneaky thing!


Hey i have the right since im the main care taker  lmfao


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jan 22, 2018)

I’d think imprinting them would make them tamer in the long run...I don’t raise sheep though.


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 22, 2018)

Wehner Homestead said:


> I’d think imprinting them would make them tamer in the long run...I don’t raise sheep though.


My dad is just worried that since mama os generally nervous that there is a higher chance of her abandoning a baby if we touch it


----------



## Baymule (Jan 22, 2018)

I hug mine. I have one very flighty ewe, except when I have feed, but even she is ok with me handling her lambs. Congrats on the beautiful babies! You are a Lammy Grammy!


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 22, 2018)

Baymule said:


> I hug mine. I have one very flighty ewe, except when I have feed, but even she is ok with me handling her lambs. Congrats on the beautiful babies! You are a Lammy Grammy!


Lmfao ive always wanted to be a lammy grammy  and molly is fine when im feeding and will eat iut of my hand... just doesnt let me pet her  so hopefully she will let me atleast check the sex of the lambs


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 22, 2018)

Get yourself in there girl and hug and smooch all over them littles! You want them to know you as a friend from a real early age! That way they won't be skittish like their mom. Congrats! They both look really good and healthy.


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 22, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> Get yourself in there girl and hug and smooch all over them littles! You want them to know you as a friend from a real early age! That way they won't be skittish like their mom. Congrats! They both look really good and healthy.


Thank you! Im honestly glad they are healthy.... just certainly bigger than i imagined theyd be  everyone is comenting on my post on fb (in the agriculture group) 'those are really big babies' and ' poor momma they look extremely big for newborns' etc. With how big her belly was i was almost counting on triplets  but as long as they are healthy and strong i am happy!


Now the only issue is getting close enough to pick them up ill try it soon lol they are gonna be people friendly even if they dont wanna be


----------



## luvmypets (Jan 22, 2018)

I was gonna say they are huge for her size. Glad everything went well


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jan 23, 2018)

Congrats on the twins Newton, glad it all went well.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 23, 2018)

newton the goat said:


> My dad is just worried that since mama os generally nervous that there is a higher chance of her abandoning a baby if we touch it


Is that why you can't hold your new baby brother as well? Dad is concerned your step-mother will abandon him??


----------



## Bossroo (Jan 23, 2018)

A good shepherd will ALWAYS check on the general health of a new born lamb and dip the navel in iodine as soon as possible after birth to prevent navel ill. Too, provide proper shelter for the newborn lambs and the new mother.    The odds of a ewe abandoning her new born lambs is virtually NIL !


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 23, 2018)

Bossroo said:


> A good shepherd will ALWAYS check on the general health of a new born lamb and dip the navel in iodine as soon as possible after birth to prevent navel ill. Too, provide proper shelter for the newborn lambs and the new mother.    The odds of a ewe abandoning her new born lambs is virtually NIL !


Thats what i keep telling my dad! 
So while he was at work i set momma and babies up in the sheep shed and gave her her grain and was able to once over the lambs without her protesting _too much..._ lol

Lets play a game guess which one is the ram and which one is the ewe 



 white face-?


 
Brown face-?


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jan 23, 2018)

I would guess white face is a ram. Looks slightly bigger and it may be the white throwing it off but the brown face seems to have a more feminine face and smaller head.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jan 23, 2018)

Complete guess...brown face = ewe lamb??


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 23, 2018)

Agree with above... white face = boy


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 23, 2018)

Wow you all agreed eh? Damn poor little lady is being called a boy  and her brother has been called effeminate  better not say that in front of ramsey or molly. Lol so to give the answer the white one is actually the female and the brown one is a little boy. I swear the female is a lot more effeminate in real life. Pictures dont do her justice


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jan 23, 2018)

you know this means we need more pictures so we can see the error of ours ways.....right?


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 23, 2018)

misfitmorgan said:


> you know this means we need more pictures so we can see the error of ours ways.....right?


Of course lol i wouldnt have it any other way


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 23, 2018)

So you must have more sheep just waiting to stir you into a fit of nervous anxiety... How many more to lamb? and when?


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 23, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> So you must have more sheep just waiting to stir you into a fit of nervous anxiety... How many more to lamb? and when?


I have five more due, one of which should be going in the next couple weeks by the looks of her. The others all except one which im not sure she took right away should be due between now and the end of february.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 23, 2018)

Alrighty then! Let the nervous anxiety start and build to a feverish crescendo! We'll be here to help you (build ) work through it!


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 23, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> Alrighty then! Let the nervous anxiety start and build to a feverish crescendo! We'll be here to help you (build ) work through it!


I appreciate that lol though i hope things dont get as bad as i was with newton


----------



## Bruce (Jan 23, 2018)

They won't you are an old hand now!!


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 24, 2018)

Today during my nightly check i decided to check how the younger girls seem to be progressing through their pregnancy. So far the ones i can tell are for certain are lily who seems to be the most developed next to jenny who is due the soonest. Next we have mabel and josie.... but sara.... i cant tell.... unless i can convince her to stand still and allow me to feel both her stomach and see if she has an udder which is "udderly" rediculous to wven suggest with her 
Her barbedos black belly half hides any trace of an udder because of her black underside... urgh 

The two twins are doing well...im trying to think of a name for the little female. Right now the ones that stand out the most are:
Millie
Macie
Maria
Sweet pea
Cassie
Sunny
 (Honestly i need "m" names so suggestions are welcome)
Im trying not to get attached to to the little boy.. i know for a fact we cant keep him so getting attached cant be an option 
i hope things keep progressing as well as they have been so far. Wish me luck


----------



## Baymule (Jan 24, 2018)

Misty
Morgana
Muriel
Merry


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jan 24, 2018)

Maizy 
Maddie
Melody
Moxie
Mousse


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jan 25, 2018)

Matilda
Madison
Mabel
Macy
Mandy
Marcella
Marisol
Marley
Maybell
Mika


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 25, 2018)

Honestly i think the name moxie fits her best! So now! Introducing Moxie!!! Weighing in at 8.6 lbs and her brother spunk! Weighing in at 8.2!!! ...... poor mom... 

Thank you for all the name suggestions everyone!!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jan 26, 2018)

Yay! I submitted the “winning” name!!! Lol

Since you picked that name, I have to show you our Moxie. She will be having her first calf this year.  

She’s the blue roan on the left. Her mother, Mollie, laying down. Moxie’s new baby sister, Ember, standing. Pic was from last year’s calving.


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 26, 2018)

Guess what! That so called due date I gave Jenny..... Just forget it..... Cause someone dropped already. A big old ewe lamb I've named julienne!!!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 26, 2018)

She is a real Doll!!....is that a Gordon RAMsey offspring?


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 26, 2018)

CntryBoy777 said:


> She is a real Doll!!....is that a Gordon RAMsey offspring?


Yes that certainly is  hence the name "julienne" lol


----------



## Baymule (Jan 27, 2018)

What a nice lamb! Playing peek-a-boo with you, LOL.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 27, 2018)

the picture of Jenny and Julienne peaking around the corner.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 27, 2018)

Grats and what a great pic!


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 27, 2018)

Im glad you guys like the photo lol im gonna try and get better ones over the next couple of days


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 28, 2018)

These little guys are just loving their first sunny day 



 

 

 

 honestly moxie and julienne look extremely similar their only difference is julienne has as larger white spot on her head and she is just slightly smaller than moxie


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 28, 2018)

Is it just me? Or is their a teeny little udder there? 

 

 i hope im not just seeing things


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 28, 2018)

Looks like a bit 'o bump there


----------



## Bruce (Jan 28, 2018)

newton the goat said:


>


Hey Ma, who's the new kid?


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 28, 2018)

Bruce said:


> Hey Ma, who's the new kid?


Lmfao thats exactly what hes saying ! Spunk is so full of attitude and sass its rediculous lol


----------



## Baymule (Jan 28, 2018)

Baby boobies!!!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jan 29, 2018)

Too cute AND exciting!!!


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 27, 2018)

And the family genes passes down to the next generation! Another set of snow white twins from my little Lily! 




Only issue is she is terrified of them....and seems to be rejecting them.... annnnddd her milk hasn't dropped yet... damnit why 4 am Lily... why not 5 or 6 when your owner is actually thinking straight...


----------



## Bruce (Feb 27, 2018)

Congratulations Lily!


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 27, 2018)

So rushed out to work this morning hoping... begging Lily in my mind to feed the babies. Came back not only to happy quiet lambs but to actually witness Josie push out a WHITE ram lamb!...... wait...  what!? White???? Where the hell did white come from????? 


 
Ramsey is red not white  so how the he'l did I end up with three fully white lambs in one day???? 


Welp I was the one hoping Lily lambs were white.... just never expected Josie to pop a solid white one out too


----------



## Bruce (Feb 27, 2018)

newton the goat said:


> Ramsey is red not white  so how the he'l did I end up with three fully white lambs in one day????


Because you are (un)lucky?


----------



## mysunwolf (Feb 27, 2018)

Get this... I had a ewe have one white lamb and one black lamb this year. Now, the parents of these lambs are both black. And all four grandparents of the lambs are black. So we are talking some seriously *deep* genetics for the one lamb to be white!


----------



## Bruce (Feb 27, 2018)

Oh no, the white sheep of the family! I hope they don't shun her for being different


----------



## Baymule (Feb 27, 2018)

Genetics are a fun study. There are white spots on your sheep, so the gene for white is there. It just got fully expressed.

Our dentist has a daughter with flaming red hair. They had to go back 5 generations to her great great grandfather to figure out where the red hair, in a family of brunettes, came from.


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 27, 2018)

mysunwolf said:


> Get this... I had a ewe have one white lamb and one black lamb this year. Now, the parents of these lambs are both black. And all four grandparents of the lambs are black. So we are talking some seriously *deep* genetics for the one lamb to be white!


Genetics are a strange thing  I swear if my new ewe gives me a solid white lamb as well once bred I will be just done lol.



Bruce said:


> Oh no, the white sheep of the family! I hope they don't shun her for being different


Lmfao I see what you did there


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Feb 27, 2018)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## mysunwolf (Feb 27, 2018)

Bruce said:


> Oh no, the white sheep of the family! I hope they don't shun her for being different



Actually her mom rejected her


----------



## Bruce (Feb 27, 2018)

Baymule said:


> Our dentist has a daughter with flaming red hair. They had to go back 5 generations to her great great grandfather to figure out where the red hair, in a family of brunettes, came from.


DW's parents have (or had, Dad is quite gray/white at 93. Of course I'm getting there and I'm 31 years younger) brown hair. DW was blond as a kid (brown now), her brother brown and her sister and orange red, still is. No idea where that came from either.


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 27, 2018)

Bruce said:


> DW's parents have (or had, Dad is quite gray/white at 93. Of course I'm getting there and I'm 31 years younger) brown hair. DW was blond as a kid (brown now), her brother brown and her sister and orange red, still is. No idea where that came from either.


My dad is blond and my mom has almost black hair yet I have auburn hair (at least in the light)


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 27, 2018)

Thought I saw a little "red" hue in those locks of yours. It's even more apparent in your eyebrows.


----------



## Sheepshape (Feb 28, 2018)

I have hair which isn't the same colour for any period of time....genetics?...No.....colourant.

However, with sheep, black (more usually dark brown) is usually recessive. White sheep can therefore produce black lambs. Gene mutations are common in sheep, though, so a line of pure white sheep can throw  a lamb of different colour. Some lambs can also start of quite dar and lighten with age.

Nothing like keeping us guessing, is there?


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 2, 2018)

So my guess this morning of a couple hours was correct! Holy crud I can' believe I guessed correctly!!!! Within minutes of the last one being born momma had both cleaned off and had them up nursing! Whoop whoop!!!

So far sadly rams are winning 5-3 this year but still all the lambs are happy and healthy and that's all I wanted


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 2, 2018)

Congratulations!!! Adorable!!!


----------



## Baymule (Mar 2, 2018)

Congrats! I love new born lambs!


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 3, 2018)

I can't seems to ever get a pic of chips face but dale is perfectly cooperative.(kinda)



 


 I was hoping since he looked so much like his mum that he was a girl, but nope sadly I was mistaken 


 
Guess I'm just happy that Mabel is a good mum


----------



## Bruce (Mar 3, 2018)

newton the goat said:


> So my guess this morning of a couple hours was correct! Holy crud I can' believe I guessed correctly!!!!


Just a bit different than when Newton was pregnant huh? Cute lambs, hopefully you have someone that wants the boys, or enough freezer space.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 4, 2018)

boys are ok. Around here, I cut their nuts off and name them all Dinner.


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 5, 2018)

Baymule said:


> boys are ok. Around here, I cut their nuts off and name them all Dinner.


My dad already has almost all of them sold with a butcher date when they are old enough. And is 100% against castrating them. Says you lose have your money that way


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 5, 2018)

Some purchasers will only buy intact animals... Religious requirements and the like.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 5, 2018)

newton the goat said:


> My dad already has almost all of them sold with a butcher date when they are old enough. And is 100% against castrating them. Says you lose have your money that way


What is "old enough"? My understanding is that they will get gamier is they are intact. Other than @Latestarter's reason, I don't see how one loses money by castrating the ram lambs. Does he say why he thinks that?


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 5, 2018)

Bruce said:


> What is "old enough"? My understanding is that they will get gamier is they are intact. Other than @Latestarter's reason, I don't see how one loses money by castrating the ram lambs. Does he say why he thinks that?


@Latestarter 's reason is exactly why he will lose money. We have a high muslin and other religious population around here. All of them want intact rams. Plus my dad has a belief that the rams won' grow as big if you castrate them early on. And old enough is around 4-6 months and depends mainly on their weight.


----------



## Mike CHS (Mar 5, 2018)

Their growth rate is considerably faster when they are intact also.  We have processed a two year old and the only difference was in the size of the chops.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 5, 2018)

I am leaving my ram lambs intact this go 'round. One is a VERY nice ram and I'm going to keep him for breeding, at least one season. He's just too nice to slaughter. I'll put the others on Craigslist when I wean them. We'll see how it goes....


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 5, 2018)

x2 to what Mike said. We know some cattlemen that can’t work their cattle like they used to so they don’t steer Bulls. Seems like they make just as much at market for theirs as the others do for steers. Testosterone makes the intact males grow faster. In cattle, tough doesn’t happen until after about 18 mos-2 yrs.


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 10, 2018)

And so this is it. The final journal entry to what felt (to me) like an eternity of lambing. I am proud to say that I am officially (as my bf likes to call it) a "lamby grammy"  

Dad called me out yesterday morning after work yelling about how I needed to go clean up the placenta because Sara just had a baby! Completely overrun with joy I flew out the the feild (plastic bag for disposal in hand) almost bawling my eyes out due to being so happy. Got there and saw Sara loving on this beautiful white ram lamb (that' when I really wanted to cry because I know I couldn't keep him)
Checked him out and everything seemed fine. Sara had him all cleaned up and fluffy and was coaxing him to nurse.
So I happily left her to her own and went to clean up the placenta..... only ..... there were two.... now if I know what I know since Newton... Sara if she only had a single should have had only ONE after birth. So I look around counting heads and matching moms to babies and after a few seconds I spotted the little One! Josie had claimed it and was currently attempting to usher it away from the scene of the crime.... OH NO YOU DON'T!!! so I reclaim the lamb and bring Sara and the ram into their house aka our makeshift "bonding pen and put the baby down hoping, almost pleading for sara to take it. And to my utter joy she started to clean the poor bedraggled thing and turned a slightly grey lamb into the fluffy white it needed to be! after letting them settle down I decided to get my hands on the little One. good weight, good legs. Eyes work and so do the ears and nose... And for the final check .....  I HAVE A LITTLE GIRL FROM SARA TOO thank the stars 
Here are my new lovely babies! The female on the left and the male on the right... I am so in love!!!


----------



## Baymule (Mar 10, 2018)

A thief!! Glad you "stole" her back! So happy for you that you got a ewe lamb from Sara. And your flock grows....


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 10, 2018)

Baymule said:


> A thief!! Glad you "stole" her back! So happy for you that you got a ewe lamb from Sara. And your flock grows....


I'm so happy I got a girl from her! I would have not only been sad and gotten overly attached to Sara's son had he been her only offspring and I wouldn' have wanted to sell him


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 10, 2018)

Congratulations!!! They are adorable!!!


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 10, 2018)

Wehner Homestead said:


> Congratulations!!! They are adorable!!!


Thank you! I'm glad to have such a good end to the season


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 11, 2018)

Sweet success! Congrats! They're beautiful.


----------



## Mike CHS (Mar 12, 2018)

I always love the way the young ones can look like the perfect picture definition of peaceful.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 12, 2018)




----------

